

OH: We use puppet, chef and a grain of salt - peteridah
http://www.devopsdiary.com/blog/2014/01/09/we-use-puppet-chef-and-a-grain-of-salt/

======
nkuttler
What an odd article. Sounded interesting but was painful to read and I don't
see anything insightful, unless you include "think before you act". Oh, and
silly gif :-(

